# Virtual Audio Cable and Windows 8



## Snigggles (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, so to begin with I am trying to setup a Lets Play channel. Due to wanting to do a two person lets play rather than solo, I needed to use numerous audio streams. I found this guide that solved a lot of problems ( How to record PC Games! No LAG! Anyone can do it! - YouTube ). Now this all worked great until around the 22.00 mark.

Here Jack tells us how to use VAC to create two lines of audio, now I have two issues in this area. For one, I am using a Razer Kraken 7.1 for headphones, it is a USB headset and at the moment I am currently sending audio to it directly. Apparently I can let Razer Synapse take control of this which I will attempt when I get back home. 

The MAIN issue here is that when I start running the VAC lines, they seem to double any noise made (Source goes into the headphones twice) and they also (Very Strangely) double the speed of videos too. I tried look at a few websites and all of the videos had doubled in speed when I start the VAC lines. 

I can try to produce a video to showcase what I am doing but so far it just seems crazy.


----------



## ArmaFan123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, I was wondering, have you managed to fix this? I'm having the same issue where the sound is sped up, however I'm not using that exact setup, I am using VAC however I'm not using the repeaters(I'm routing my audio through a series of cables using the "listen to this device" function), in an attempt to resolve this issue, but to no avail :/ However using the repeaters, I still had the issue, so it's clear its something with VAC's cables. I am also on Windows 8.1 and I'm also using a USB headset.

And yes I know this is an older thread, but I've seen others with this issue so I figure that if this does get solved, it might benefit others too.


----------



## jfail (Aug 28, 2010)

I have this same identical problem, videos double in speed. I have default speakers set to VAC Line 1 with two repeaters setup. The repeaters go to the normal speakers and to a wireless USB headset. For the most part they work ok but then I get this doubling of video speeds. Also I have my email (Thunderbird) set to make a voice announcement when new mail arrives and when it announces the sound is totally garbled.

Disabling the repeaters clears it all up. I have searched the internet (including the VAC website) for help, apparently we are the only three people in the world having this problem. Lonely is'nt it?


----------



## ArmaFan123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, so after some more searching, I found an alternative that seems to work fine for me. It's also free.

DxTory Guide: How to record multiple audio streams for free using Voicemeeter!!

After setting everything up I've tested it for about a week now, and so far, I've only had about 3 instances where the program would start messing up the sound, but a quick restart of the app would fix it, much better than having to disable the cables multiple times a day. Make sure to do as the annotation says and use the MME drivers, or your sound will stop working every 10-15 seconds, and you'll have to reselect the cable every time.

Also, if after setting everything up, your TS/Skype sound is crackling, then go to playback devices and set your Cable Input and Cable Output's format, found by right click -> properties -> advanced tab, to whatever your headset uses. I had to switch mine from "2 channel 16 bit 44100 Hz" to "2 channel 16 bit 48000 Hz" and it fixed it for good.

Try it out and tell me how it works! Good luck!


----------



## jfail (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I will try out DXTory this weekend. In the meantime I downloaded VB-Cable and Voicemeeter and they seem to be working well. I have not had the weird problems with videos etc. yet but I did not have them constantly. They seemed to come and go. So I will have to give VB-Cable and Voicemeeter a little time to see if the problem occurs again.

Again, thanks for the response.

John


----------

